# Range Report: TAP AND RACK



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Took 400 rounds to the range today.

My Glock 17 jammed for the first real time after over 1200 rounds... We could not determine the cause, I had just oiled the guns up a day before and they were a tiny bit oily. We were using winchester white box 100 pack, which I hear on occasion you are bound to get bad ammo in the 100 pks. It also could have been a slight weak grip but I doubt it...

Had a hard time ejecting the shell out, but finally after my first tap and rack it went. It was a horrible shell, it hadnt even been fired yet, with a rip in the side from my slide.

Still not to bad having shot so many shells through my Glock and only 1 real jam


HK USP COMPACT- Now about 800 rounds!!!!!!! Still NO no jams
GLOCK 17- Over 1200 rounds TWO jams (One limp wrist so my bad)


----------

